# Mahler 8 Alternative



## kimjboland (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi,
I love Mahler 8. Can you suggest other things to listen to which are similar?
I am currently explorer contemporary music (orchestral).
thanks in advance.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Erm... If by "similar" you mean big late-romantic pieces with chorus and soloists...

Mahler 2 and 3
Vaughan Williams 1
Bruckner Te Deum

just from the top of my head.

Nice to see more people appreciating the Eighth 

P.S. Welcome to the TalkClassical, kimjboland!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Schoenberg's Gurrelieder.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd say his Third Symphony is close to his Eighth in conception.

Others that share something in common with the style are Berlioz *Romeo and Juliet*, Franz Liszt's *Faust Symphony* and Ralph Vaughan Williams *A Sea Symphony*. Of those Liszt is clearly the closest to Mahler's 8th temperamentally.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The Havergal Brian "Gothic" Symphony no. 1
Hans Pfitzner's Die Deutsche Seele


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Gloria from Missa Solemnis is kind of Veni Creator Spiriitus 1.0.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

kimjboland said:


> Hi,
> I love Mahler 8. Can you suggest other things to listen to which are similar?
> I am currently explorer contemporary music (orchestral).
> thanks in advance.


Wolfgang Rihm's third symphony


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Vaughan Williams' "Sea Symphony".


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Franz Schmidt - _Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_. Oratorio for solo voices, mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1935-37). Don't be misled by the relatively late composition date - this work is solidly within established Austro-German late-romantic parameters.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

For something a bit earlier, Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 2 "Lobgesang" or Lizst's "Faust Symphony. " I really enjoy both works.

For something near contemporary to Mahler, Schönberg's _Gurrelieder_ is hugely recommendable, as is Zemlinsky's _Lyric Symphony_.

Edit: and I almost forgot: Scriabin's Symphony No. 1.

Another good one: Szymanowski's Symphony No. 3 "The Song of the Night."

You might also want to give Bartók's _Cantata Profana_ a go. Or Prokofiev's _Alexander Nevsky_. Both are more explicitly cantatas, but pretty symphonic nonetheless.

For something way more recent, Penderecki's Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem."

ETA: I think we're all assuming you know already about Beethoven's Ninth...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Organ & chorus - Durufle's Requiem
Orchestra & chorus - Stravinsky symphony of Psalms
Messiaen - Trois Petites Liturgies
Organ & orchestra - Poulenc - concerto for organ & timpani

There's a 2 disc set of contemporary choral works by modern composers on the Hanssler label. I think it's called in Memoriam of the victims of WWII. Lots of good stuff on that set conducted by Rilling.

Just found my Rilling CD. It's called Requiem of Reconciliation. Also you might want to check out Luciano Berio's Coro, and Sinfonia.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Stravinsky's _Symphony of Psalms_ is a great choice, and if we're talking Messiaen, it'd be very sad to not mention his incredible _La Transfiguration de Notre-Seigneur Jésus-Christ_!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Knorf said:


> Stravinsky's _Symphony of Psalms_ is a great choice, and if we're talking Messiaen, it'd be very sad to not mention his incredible _La Transfiguration de Notre-Seigneur Jésus-Christ_!


That's right! There's a great recording by Antal Dorati. And a more recent one by Myung Whun Chung on the DG label.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Good call on Berio's _Coro_! What an incredible piece that is!


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

Carmina Burana.


----------



## kimjboland (Feb 21, 2021)

thank you I will try that ! I line verklarte nacht!


----------



## kimjboland (Feb 21, 2021)

thank you. I know the Durufle. THe Stravinsky and Messian I will listen to. thanks


----------



## kimjboland (Feb 21, 2021)

thanks I will listen to those !


----------



## kimjboland (Feb 21, 2021)

thanks and Yes to Beethoven 9th. I will be listening a lot now! thank you.


----------



## kimjboland (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks to everyone. I have a lot to listen to. This clearly was a good place to come.
I will report back when I have downloaded /reviewed these


----------



## kimjboland (Feb 21, 2021)

thanks for the suggestoion= t ppne of those up there for me, but I appreaciate the suggestion.


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

Lot's of possible directions: 
Prokofiev's Alexander Nevsky perhaps? 

Something from Elgar - like the Music Makers? Dream of Gerontius? 

People have mentioned Requiems, so any of those could be in the right direction, like Verdi's. One that has similar forces as the Mahler 8 is Fould's World Requiem. That might fit the bill nicely. For something a little earlier, perhaps Berlioz's Grand Messe des Morts.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

The first movement has some similarities with Bruckners *Psalm 150*.
The second movement reminds me of Wagners later works like *Parsifal*.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is awesome. The singing starts about 25 minutes in.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_A Mass of Life_ - Delius. The text is from Nietzsche's _Also aprach Zarathustra_ so there's some connective tissue straight away.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This uses the same text as the opening of Mahler 8


----------

